# What is your favorite strain at the moment (growing & smoking)?



## Mass Medicinals (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey all!

I'd love to get a pulse on what people are enjoying at this point in 2018. 

Strain / Growing / Consuming / Location (optional)

Super Silver Haze / Y / Y / MA


----------



## Cr0p420 (Nov 10, 2018)

China Yunnan/y /n/ Canada


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Warlock/N/Y/Iraaaaaaan babyyyyy!!! shout-out to all my sandni***rs out there.


----------



## mbajohn1990 (Dec 5, 2018)

lemon skunk/n/n/ny
grew it in the past


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 12, 2018)

I grew Amnesia in 2018 - my morning "go-to." Enjoy Headband and Sour OG in the afternoons!


----------



## Moldy (Dec 12, 2018)

Smoking a variety, DelaHaze (Paradise) daytime and GG#4xWW evening and night time Dutch Kush. 
Growing Mimosa (unknown cut), An Unknown clone maybe Cannalope, Pineapple Exp.?, and Bovine Judas out in the desert of a western state.


----------



## bertaluchi (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm really enjoying Gorilla Cookies from Elev8. It stretches like a mutha fucka but it grows big chunky buds and the taste and aroma are top notch. The potency is crazy. One of my top 5 strains right now.


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 16, 2018)

Smoking gods green crack and growing Chem dog .


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Dec 16, 2018)

Growing white fire alien og, pineapple express, and cataract kush.

Smoking all of the above. And rosin made from above.

Poho Michigan


----------



## grayeyes (Dec 19, 2018)

About a month ago I harvested some bubblegum I grew from holimoli.com. I think it is now my favorite strain.

Just popped some SSH and some cherry-bomb '78.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Dec 27, 2018)

SSH is one of our favorites.


----------



## grayeyes (Dec 27, 2018)

In doing some research I discovered that there is a high content of THCV in bubblegum.
Here is a chart someone cobbled that shows some, not all, of the strains, with content as far has been researched. There are other studies that detail scientific details in great detail.

https://www.potbotics.com/learn/strains

The BBG they tested was about a 15% THC. Mine is in the 23% compared to some SSH I bought which was tested at 21%. Mysteries are one of the things I really enjoy about this.


----------



## TwistyMcDoobie (Mar 19, 2019)

OG kush #18 aka (private reserve),and Meat Breath were my favorite strains of 2018,both knock your socks off,got the private reserve in Vegas,and the meat breath from the karma cup in Toronto.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 19, 2019)

Remo Chemo


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 19, 2019)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'd love to get a pulse on what people are enjoying at this point in 2018.
> 
> ...


Cool thread!
Smoking berry passion growing white widow, gelato og, bubba gum. I’m in Oklahoma.


----------



## JayBio420 (Mar 31, 2019)

Blazing some Skywalker OG Kush from my last harvest, Canada


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Apr 10, 2019)

Growing/cloning: Nycd x gelato - gg#4 - Banana OG - Blueberry - all Fem queens at 10 months, giving healthy cuttings weekly but becoming a bit much to manage when coupled with their cuttings & clones... 
Growing/breeding: DeathBreath, my own baby, only a foot tall, stinking worse than the entire grow room combined, it's borderline nauseating & literally knee buckling.
Growing/Journal: Skullcap by Karma genetics, only seedlings yet but I'm crazy excited to grow, mad scientist & smoke this! Plan on mixing it up with Malawi gold, Swazi gold, DeathBreath & some of the other genetics it's never met before!!


----------



## lilroach (Apr 10, 2019)

I've had a cut of the "clone only" Blue Dream that is both a favorite to grow and smoke. Robust plant with big dense buds, finishes in 8-9 weeks, great smell and taste, and amazing bag appeal. The buzz is what I consider the perfect high.

The only downside is that one builds a tolerance to it after smoking an ounce or so.....so you have to switch it up with other strains......and come back to it in about a month or so.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Apr 11, 2019)

AK 47 / California Indica / Lambsbread Collie; scraping the barrel, waiting for this years early crop to cure, otherwise it’s back to see a man about a dog

RW


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 11, 2019)

Wake of the Dragon (Dragonsoul x Blueberry Temple) from Strayfox. Incredible to grow even better to smoke. Smells and taste are off the charts.


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 8, 2019)

Those that most heart wish is hard to aquire...

Hope i find one day Kalamata Red to grow for mine needs,smoked her in early 90ies and cant
forgett her..


From modern strains i love Headbanger from Karma Genetics... great plants,lot of keepers,
supernice terps and balanced type of high but still strong.. am like it a lot..


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Aug 9, 2019)

Dog Star said:


> Those that most heart wish is hard to aquire...
> 
> Hope i find one day Kalamata Red to grow for mine needs,smoked her in early 90ies and cant
> forgett her..
> ...


Kalamata Red is a greece landrace strain?


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 9, 2019)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Kalamata Red is a greece landrace strain?


Yes man it is... am remember mine abs was hurted next day from too intensive laughs,feeling like you get
million dollar and all your worries dissapear,happy and euphoric to the bone..


----------



## Pan the man (Sep 3, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Cool thread!
> Smoking berry passion growing white widow, gelato og, bubba gum. I’m in Oklahoma.


Nice bro in Arkansas close to ya!....golden goat here!


----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 3, 2019)

The dopest dope I ever smoked was Orange Crush.
Back in the early 2000's.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Sep 4, 2019)

Currently smoking nirvana's Original Glue 
and 5 weeks into my first GSC grow


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Sep 7, 2019)

oldtimer54 said:


> Currently smoking nirvana's Original Glue
> and 5 weeks into my first GSC grow


Nice is that and in or outdoor grow for the GSC?


----------



## oldtimer54 (Sep 9, 2019)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Nice is that and in or outdoor grow for the GSC?


Nothing but inside for this oldtimer


----------



## RBGene (Sep 18, 2019)

Curing some indoor Blue Dream now and waiting on my October Harvest of Dolato, Sundae Driver, and Slurricane.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Sep 20, 2019)

RBGene said:


> Curing some indoor Blue Dream now and waiting on my October Harvest of Dolato, Sundae Driver, and Slurricane.
> View attachment 4396509


Wow those look like they are some heavy duty indicas. Nice focus around grape, purple and OG.

Also great set-up and blue dream grow you have going there.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 20, 2019)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Wow those look like they are some heavy duty indicas. Nice focus around grape, purple and OG.
> 
> Also great set-up and blue dream grow you have going there.


Much obliged. The Purps seems to always be in demand. I myself like smoking Jack Herer, Skunk, Hazes,..the stuff that makes you trip. Thanks Again.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 26, 2019)

RBGene said:


> Much obliged. The Purps seems to always be in demand. I myself like smoking Jack Herer, Skunk, Hazes,..the stuff that makes you trip. Thanks Again.


Me too @RBGene , I like to start out with Jack moving late morning into Amnesia Haze.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 26, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Me too @RBGene , I like to start out with Jack moving late morning into Amnesia Haze.


Picked up some Lemon Pie (Amnesia Haze X Skunk #1) one time. I thought a skunk was chewin' bubblegum nearby! Lol.
Top Shelf for sure.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Sep 27, 2019)

RBGene said:


> Picked up some Lemon Pie (Amnesia Haze X Skunk #1) one time. I thought a skunk was chewin' bubblegum nearby! Lol.
> Top Shelf for sure.


Sounds awesome! What was giving that strain the bubblegum odor? 

We're fans of the hazes, they are great for daytime.


----------



## BrewerT (Sep 27, 2019)

Grapes and Gas ( Subs Querkle X Karma's Biker Kush) 
Citrus Ass (CC Lemon Larry OG X Subs Tiny Bomb) 
Last Ride ( Subs Jesus OG X QrazyTrain) 
Larry Hammer ( CC Lemon Larry OG X Jinx's 9# Hammer) 
Terp Titties ( BOG's Sour Grapes X Vag Hammer ( Jillybean X 9# Hammer) ) 
Lucile ( Jinx's 9# Hammer X Greenpoints Cowboy Kush) 
Falcon Heavy ( Karma's White OG X Subs Qrazy Train)


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Sep 28, 2019)

BrewerT said:


> Grapes and Gas ( Subs Querkle X Karma's Biker Kush)
> Citrus Ass (CC Lemon Larry OG X Subs Tiny Bomb)
> Last Ride ( Subs Jesus OG X QrazyTrain)
> Larry Hammer ( CC Lemon Larry OG X Jinx's 9# Hammer)
> ...


JinxProof Genetics was in Boston last weekend for HempFest. We haven't grown or tried anything from them, but do want to for sure. They are also very involved with Autism awareness and charitable activities for families in the PNW, which is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## BrewerT (Sep 28, 2019)

Mass Medicinals said:


> JinxProof Genetics was in Boston last weekend for HempFest. We haven't grown or tried anything from them, but do want to for sure. They are also very involved with Autism awareness and charitable activities for families in the PNW, which is pretty awesome as well.


Ya man! Him and his wife are stand up people. Been working with his genetics for almost three years. Our pheno of 9# gets jokingly called Coma OG...one of the only strains that's flatlined me lol. Just stuck, brain activity instantly to zero


----------



## Blue back (Oct 4, 2019)

Right now I'm digging this Wedding Cake. Amazing smell and flavor. Huge buds


----------



## yummy fur (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm smoking a few bits at the moment, I'm at the end of some Pink Grapefruit which gave me a taste for this type, an Orange Bud that's sort of ordinary, it does the job but it's a nothing taste, however one grew as a strange purple phenotype that tastes like a hearty meat broth with fresh garden herbs I can't tell if I like it or not.

But it's my recently harvested Moby Dick XXL Auto, (I only do autos) that addresses the thread topic. This has been a rollercoaster with a surprising finish. She started out like she was going to be the most perfect plant, I'd already decided that she was going to be my first not topped plant, and it was hard to resist many times I want to because she looked like she needed it. Anyhoo long story short, she gradually morphed into a fucking nightmare.

She went into flower and kept throwing branches off branches everywhere and the smell, the pine was so strong it was like pine o clean disinfectant. And fluffy, she was all whips and fluff, but all covered in trichomes. She was also earmarked for juicing and I got a Slug33 for precisely this scenario so I think I outsmarted her.

I pulled everything away from each other as much as I could but it was difficult to tell what was going to be important, like even the main cola was subsumed in a ring of larger colas that came from lower down. Fortunately we had an unseasonably dry spring so with an RH of 45% I was not worried. I went in a few times chopping out larges swathes of stuff. I usually get completely baked before doing this and I let the ganja goddess guide me. I have never hated on a plant so much. Quite a few times earlier on I just wanted to chuck her out, but finally she started chunking up and when it was all over. She turned out to be rather attractive. And yielded 6zips of top shelf fluffy bud, and 6 zips of almost equally good fluffy stuff that's better than or popcorn.

So that was the growing it part. A fucking pain in the arse, totally. Smoking it part: my favourite so far, but it's early stages for me in my twilight boutique autoflower growing phase.

I was not expecting to like the strong pine, but upon vaping even after only a week of curing, the pine was nothing like she smelled raw, this was a warm and complex pine that hit you deep down in your memories, it was a pine with promises of caramel and apricots with cream. The rosin is clear with a taste that is identical to the herb. Oh yeah, she's a nice cerebral high too, but this taste, I don't know what it is but it appeals to me muchly. Look forward to growing another one topped just for the challenge.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Oct 16, 2019)

@yummy fur Wow!

Looks like a really nice plant and a good outcome. Great combo White Widow and Haze. Awesome account of this round of growing. Happy your outcome and yield ended favorably.


----------



## Blue back (Oct 17, 2019)

Tonight it's GSC


----------



## vostok (Oct 20, 2019)

Black Berry Bliss it new and popular from Sub Rosa a cup winner? too

and then back to 'power plant'still popular in Europe


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 20, 2019)

Great story @yummy fur


----------



## JohnDee (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Just had some home-grown G13Widow finish curing and damn...it's good. Different then plain Widow in that it actually has some flavor to the smoke. I'm not real good at this...just a sec (taking hit)....smooth and Widowy with floral overtones...lol
JD


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 21, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Remo Chemo


A friend told me to grow this. What seed company is it from?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


> A friend told me to grow this. What seed company is it from?


Google says Dina fem


----------



## goMM (Nov 15, 2019)

The drip is real AF on Seedsman Peyote WiFi


----------



## goMM (Nov 15, 2019)

Think lemonheads and bread right before it starts to mold


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 24, 2019)

Maybe Durban Kush / Y / Y / Denver, CO


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 24, 2019)

Taking a smoke break but last time I was puffing some bberry Duch passion. Primo shit!


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 24, 2019)

Headbanger and The Sauce


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Nov 24, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Headbanger and The Sauce


Those are some potent sativa leaning strains! How are the yields on these two?


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 24, 2019)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Those are some potent sativa leaning strains! How are the yields on these two?


Real good actually the headbanger goes 11+ weeks though but worth it.


----------



## ahhscarynoises (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm smoking Tom Ford Death Bubba, but Original Glue (GG#4) is my current daytime fave. I've really enjoyed growing this round of Durban Poison so I may be biased in saying that it's my fave to grow


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 28, 2019)

I got a bean of a GG4 x Banana Hammock started. Cross happened in a friends garden.


----------



## C-CAT (Feb 26, 2020)

Smoking GSC. Got a Tahoe OG and a Headband going.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 27, 2020)

Got a few different strains going and smoking on. 
In flower is an old stand-by AK-47, seeds from 2009, got a different (danker) pheno than 11 years ago. Delahaze x Bovine Judas, strange new strain that works nicely for day time and night. Just chopped a few days ago Amnesia Trance from AMS, not a bad strain but haven't smoked as it's curing. Then Mimosa, Cannatonic, Delahaze, Cannalope Haze, Dutch Kush, Super Lemon Haze, GG#4xWW, Unknown short bushy kush, in the grow or in jars. A lot of old strains, gotta try some other newer strains someday.


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 27, 2020)

Headband is one of my favorites for an afternoon session @C-CAT and Amnesia Haze is my goto for the mornings @Moldy. I wonder how the Amnesia Trance compares?


----------



## Moldy (Feb 27, 2020)

inDC4now said:


> Headband is one of my favorites for an afternoon session @C-CAT and Amnesia Haze is my goto for the mornings @Moldy. I wonder how the Amnesia Trance compares?


I've never had amnesia haze before so I don't know. The reason I bought that "trance" strain is they sold it retail here in NV last year and it had a high percentage of terpenes and 1-2% CBD. It's Super Silver haze x Cambodian Haze (not Amnesia Haze as I stated in the review). I did a short review of the strain/seed bank as the seed bank was "suspect" and thought it would be fair to them if I gave them credit for getting what I ordered, and so far I did.

Starting on page 3. https://www.rollitup.org/t/amsterdam-marijuana-seeds.497230/page-4


----------



## Blue back (Feb 27, 2020)

Really digg'n my Clone Only Wedding Cake right now. The Cherry/Frosting smell is unreal.


----------



## midwid (Feb 29, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Wake of the Dragon (Dragonsoul x Blueberry Temple) from Strayfox. Incredible to grow even better to smoke. Smells and taste are off the charts.


i've tried WOTD herb when it had <20% thc. just found an amber oil cart (not my preference) but i enjoy the amber oil essence.


----------



## CanArgie (Mar 22, 2020)

Has anyone tried Funky Monkey? I am growing 6 ladies and I am really looking forward to taste them


----------



## RBGene (Mar 22, 2020)

Usually grow Blue Dream inside but trying some Magic Melons and Purple Punch this time around.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Apr 6, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Usually grow Blue Dream inside but trying some Magic Melons and Purple Punch this time around.
> View attachment 4511209


That's a sweet set-up and two great strains. Really want to try purple punch and also GDP. Was it hard to keep the canopy level between the two strains?


----------



## FarmurJo (Mar 3, 2021)

Zittles. Durban poison. Afghani Thai. Too pretty to chop down. Like the M&M commercial


----------



## yummy fur (Mar 9, 2021)

If I had to take one strain to a desert island it would currently be S.S.'s Jedi Kush Auto it's a bit special.


----------



## Mike6326 (Mar 25, 2021)

My last harvest, Purple Peyote Cookies & Kosher Kush.


----------



## StillDigging (Apr 5, 2021)

Moldy said:


> Got a few different strains going and smoking on.
> In flower is an old stand-by AK-47, seeds from 2009, got a different (danker) pheno than 11 years ago. Delahaze x Bovine Judas, strange new strain that works nicely for day time and night. Just chopped a few days ago Amnesia Trance from AMS, not a bad strain but haven't smoked as it's curing. Then Mimosa, Cannatonic, Delahaze, Cannalope Haze, Dutch Kush, Super Lemon Haze, GG#4xWW, Unknown short bushy kush, in the grow or in jars. A lot of old strains, gotta try some other newer strains someday.


Did you get the Bovine Judas X Delahaze from Adam?


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 21, 2021)

Crop King Lamb's Bread Auto for me. Really pleasant weed.


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 12, 2021)

My recent tent grow just finished getting the chop, freeze dried and tried. Loving my ale on hello Haze/Bruce Banger from Seedsman but my jam right now is Amnesia Lemon Kush from Garden of Green. Take 2 bowls of this, music on some headphones, dog for a walk and I’m in pure bliss. Turns out I had one extra garbage can for growing in the backyard and sure enough I started another seed for Amnesia Lemon Kush. Along with a clone of a Lemonchello Haze and Moby Dick from Dr. Seeds. Also a good smoke with an intense 30-45min high but doesn’t seem to last long on me but munchies galore.


----------



## Arkos (May 13, 2021)

Just chopped down sugar candy from delicious seeds, definitely taste like sugar, has that indica calming effect but not couch lock, overall I like it, would grow again. 

Short flowering time 50-55 day's was ready before that even but I like amber trichomes.


----------



## Fatleg77 (May 13, 2021)

Pineapple express for me.. total annihilation of anxiety and wonderful mood booster perfect for day and night


----------



## growboy1017 (May 16, 2021)

I'm growin' Cookies , GDP and Purple Kush. I'm smokin' the same Cookies I'm growin' and some OG Runtz .


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 16, 2021)

Scooby snacks for the win.


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 16, 2021)

im growing two Holy grail kush's but was growing a white rhino and a glueberry og...cyclone came to my town and i lost power for two or three weeks...gave the two plants away to a mate who put them outdoors. they are budding nicely. My holy grail kush seeds were about 6 years old, glad i kept them in the fridge cause they popped!


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 17, 2021)

I wanna see a concert with *Amnesia Lemon Kush *when they become a thing again. Loved her so much that I popped another seed of her for an outdoor grow attempt. Just the most mellow of mellow moods in me, goes great with music and makes yellows/oranges POP in front of your eyes


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 19, 2021)

This gorrilla glue is my most vigorous plant and probably my favorite to grow so far.(that tent has some early ancestral skunk from a problem plant drying in it. Tasty smoke bitchy temperamental plant. 
 This is one of my blueberries. This pheno has been a pleasure to grow and reeks of a berry balsamic vinaigrette. I've got two more sativa leaning blueberries but I'm not super impressed with them so far.


----------



## zombedud (May 19, 2021)

Violator Kush (Dan's Craft Cannabis) / N / N / Southern Ontario

Best smelling/tasting weed I've had, hands down. 

Waiting for this lady:

I'm calling it The Riddler, cause I have no idea what it is. Super Stoney body high, lemon lime smell for days


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 24, 2021)

i grew out two seeds of violater kush from Barney farm. One was squat and all crystally bud. Once dried and cure though it was the worst weeds ive ever grown. I got rid of those clones one guy i gave one guy some of that weed and he wanted to get the bikies onto me saying i dosed it with something. I popped one more seed to see if they are all like that and gave the cured dry buds to a mate...he said it was the best weed he ever smoked. not sure if V kush from barnies is the same genetics as dans craft cannabis.


----------



## RBGene (May 26, 2021)

Till I can acquire some Quality Blue Dream Clones..It's the dessert type strains that friends seem to enjoy. Purple Punch


----------



## Hobbes (May 26, 2021)

.

I grew Blue Dream from a crappie clone and it turned out wonderfully, great taste and high. I'm going to be ordering some S1s from the original clone from Dr Greenthumb soon.

I've got 4 Kali Mist in veg, my favorite high of all the strains I've tried.

.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I grew Blue Dream from a crappie clone and it turned out wonderfully, great taste and high. I'm going to be ordering some S1s from the original clone from Dr Greenthumb soon.
> 
> ...


Ive been wondering where official blue dreams at....seems like 1000 places have seeds of it.....even in the last 6 months ive smoked like 4 or 5 completely different blue dreams lol....all of them were great in their own way though, so you probably cant go wrong with anyones version as long as they dont herm.


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 3, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> ... so you probably cant go wrong with anyone's version as long as they don't herm.


That's one great thing about Dr Greenthumb, his technique is first rate and I've never heard of anyone having a herm with his feminized seeds. Or regular.

.

Dr. Greenthumb: Cannabis Sativa, Seeds, Indica, Marijuana Weed, Growing Culture (drgreenthumb.com) 

.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 4, 2021)

Lately I've been puffing on salad blunts of Chery Cookies and Black Banana. I could've sworn that my plug was just pulling these strain names outta his ass by this point but shiiiiiit guess I really am getting old LMAO SMH


----------



## BlueDieselDog (Jun 5, 2021)

Loving Gorilla Glue...


----------



## itsmeifti (Jul 24, 2021)

Wedding Cake is the bee's for consumption!


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 24, 2021)

.

I'm finishing the cure on a strain called Motavation by Serious Seeds. In the grinder it smells like fresh paint but when I vaporize it smells and tastes like Welches grape juice from concentrate. Very appealing.

On some of the Volcano balloons I get a great head buzz where I forget where I am and everything goes fuzzy white. I love this effect.

Try out Motavation for a great stone and easy grow.

.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 24, 2021)

Bubba Kush is mighty tasty and potent, It's what I smoke while waiting for my newer stuff to cure. So many tasty strains, wish I could keep em all...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 27, 2021)

Burning down some blueberry Indica, sweet and heavy, but all i really want is to try the Kalashnikov 47 who still has 2 weeks to cure. Such sweet torment!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 30, 2021)

I needed to get off indicas, just for something different.......been growing sativas last couple of years.........."chocolope" is my latest...........supposedly 90%+ sativa balance,indica.......really enjoy the energetic buzz.........doing them in and out......18 plants keeps my old ass busy.


----------



## GanjaJack (Jul 31, 2021)

The one that gets me high.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2021)

Not sure....a friend turned me on to some vape oil.......took off like a big-ass-bird !


----------



## Titanium Rex (Aug 2, 2021)

growing Peyote Zkittlez, Peyote Gorilla, Orange Sherbet and Fruity Peebles. We like them sweet!


----------



## GanjaJack (Aug 3, 2021)

Titanium Rex said:


> growing Peyote Zkittlez, Peyote Gorilla, Orange Sherbet and Fruity Peebles. We like them sweet!


I love that sweet hashy, yummy....... smells like you're IN Afghanistan. Well, not exactly, Afghanistan smells like ass, in certain parts.. LOL!


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 3, 2021)

og kush original 90s line Best thing to it, reserve piradas OG. 2009 blue dream 
And currently favorite peanuts butter breath


----------



## yummy fur (Aug 26, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4904241
> This gorrilla glue is my most vigorous plant and probably my favorite to grow so far.(that tent has some early ancestral skunk from a problem plant drying in it. Tasty smoke bitchy temperamental plant.
> View attachment 4904241View attachment 4904243 This is one of my blueberries. This pheno has been a pleasure to grow and reeks of a berry balsamic vinaigrette. I've got two more sativa leaning blueberries but I'm not super impressed with them so far.


I have since finished a Short Stuff Purple Gorilla, and I can see the Gorilla resemblance. If you like the gorilla surely must try the purple, it makes strongly pine resin and smokes with a milder pine/vanilla, yet she smells of diesel. She has since moved up to being the second bean on my desert island list, which now has Jedi Kush, and Purple Gorilla. Jedi is willowy tight and nuggety heavy with nectar, and Purple, is flamboyant with stacked foxtails flying everywhere. But both are dripping with the good stuff.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Aug 27, 2021)

My new favorite to grow is this apollo ape. pic @ 39days from flip.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 28, 2021)

I have Blueberry OG and Bubba Kush whom I just love but, I've been smoking all my newest finisher, one day at a time. Seriously trying to cull out anyone who is not Special. Such are the trials of a compulsive bean buster!


----------



## Kief84 (Aug 29, 2021)

GG no4 and Blackberry Gum auto


----------



## FolderBro (Sep 14, 2021)

Bk and a mix of orange creamsicle and indicas. Also first bagseed grow is nearing finish line. Hopefully 1-2 weeks. Followed by some nl autos finishing up mid October.


----------



## Devils34 (Sep 14, 2021)

Favorite to grow right now is my current grow running Amnesia Hazy Jones (Amnesia Haze x Casey Jones) from Connoisseur Genetics.....an absolute breeze to grow, smells like straight sandalwood....which isnt my favorite taste lol but ive heard the finished product is like a fruity haze, so that's what im looking for....the fan leaves are starting to silver up with trichs....its looking nice



The pics old, sorry for lack of a current one but im about 2 weeks into flower currently.

I also have an Alien Sour Apple from Obsoul33t Genetics thats much shorter but I topped it and it appears to have 3 main cola that's looking very frosty and is only about a week and a half into flower.

My 88 G13 Hashplant from Hazeman Seeds is also a week and a half into flower and has randomly started to throw what appears to be balls everywhere, but it has female flowers too....im debating on picking them all off, which might be a bitch....or just killing it.....its my 3rd biggest plant and has looked healthy the entire grow, im unsure why it hermied on me....this is also my frostiest plant which sucks, alien sour apple is very close though


----------

